# Flower shrimp have been raised in tanks !



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

In case it gets lost in my other post about a pic.. at least one person in Europe has done it recently, that is, raised a brood of Flower, aka Wood or Bamboo shrimp larvae successfully in a tank. So I have a shot at this.. maybe not a great one, but I have a shot. Quite a bit of info on a European forum I found, all in English, thank goodness, and I am not the only one trying to do this. There are four or so others who are trying, with varying rates of success. I think I may have to house them in their own tank though, rather than in my community one. But it's been done.. yay !


----------

